# Neuinstallation mit Recovery CD



## boldty (4. März 2007)

Hallo....

Ich will meinen PC formatieren, um danach Windows und Linux auf die Festplatte zu installieren. Dafür würde ich 3 Partitionen erstellen, zwei für die Betriebssysteme und eine für alle Daten. Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich von Windows keine normale CD besitze, sondern nur eine Recovery CD die bei meinem PC mitgeliefert wurde. Ich habe das alles schon mal gemacht, aber ich weiß nicht, wie das mit dieser Recovery CD funktioniert. Ich habe Angst, dass ich formatiere und dann kann ich kein Windows mehr installieren oder dass ich mit der CD nur ein neues Windows installieren, aber keine Partitionen und kein Linux installieren kann. Gibt es also irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen, auf die ich achten muss damit alles funktioniert? Kenne mich wie gesagt mit den Recovery CD's überhaupt nicht aus, habe damit noch nie gearbeitet. 

Danke schon mal für alle Tipps


----------



## octo124 (4. März 2007)

Ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich, wie das Ergebnis aussieht, allgemein landest du im Auslieferungszustand.
Um absolute Sicherheit zu bekommen, rate ich hierzu:
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=18442
Damit geht dein Vorhaben problemlos.
Installation nach diesem Ablauf:
http://www.chip-link/setup.html
Bei Anzeige der jetzigen Partitionen alles löschen, dann ein neues LW in x Gb für XP erstellen, formatieren, weiter im Setup.
Wenn alle Treiber rund laufen, dann Neustart mit der Linux-CD.
Hier jetzt die Linux-Partition erstellen in Grösse x Gb, installieren inkl. des Linux-Bootmanagers.
Danach ist es egal, ob unter Linux o. XP, partitionierst du den Rest der HD in FAT32 = damit können beide BS umgehn. Ob der nun endlich erschienene NTFS-Writer von Linux auf NTFS das ist, was er verspricht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85621

Und wichtige Daten vorher extern sichern!


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. März 2007)

Wenn deine Recovery-CD einen i386 Ordner mit mindestens 420 MB hat, könntest Du Glück haben und kannst eine vollwertige Installationscd daraus machen.

http://www.ghacks.net/2006/11/07/upgrade-a-windows-xp-recovery-cd-to-a-full-installation-one/

Mit N-Lite sollte das auch einfacher funktionieren:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikel_16811600.html?tid1=&tid2=

Ich habe eine total vermurkste Recovery-CD meines alten Laptops in eine anständige eigene Installations-CD umgewandelt. 
Das geht NICHT mit jeder Recovery-CD!


----------

